# Cutting board at my village.



## Therhodian (Apr 7, 2020)

You can come for free, many people sell this recipe.. 

Now I do not want to get rich but if you can donate something would be apreciated.

Now you do not need to donate but if you want to: 

Things that are fun to get:
Asian styled furniture/wallpaper etc
Materials 
Water eggs (need some still.)
Bells
If your really feeling generous a NMT


----------



## InkFox (Apr 7, 2020)

Hi, if I understood well you mean one of your villagers is giving out cutting board DIYs ? If so, may I drop by ? I might have a few asian themed stuff for you


----------



## Therhodian (Apr 7, 2020)

InkFox said:


> Hi, if I understood well you mean one of your villagers is giving out cutting board DIYs ? If so, may I drop by ? I might have a few asian themed stuff for you



Yes just come I sent you code


----------



## roseoforlando (Apr 7, 2020)

Therhodian said:


> You can come for free, many people sell this recipe..
> 
> Now I do not want to get rich but if you can donate something would be apreciated.
> 
> ...


Hi I would love to come over please.


----------



## Therhodian (Apr 7, 2020)

Sent you the code please be quick I have to go to someone elses village for a dIY and then I come back to mine so your last to come and then I;ll pick up shop again after


----------



## Katfaise (Apr 7, 2020)

Yes please! If still happening


----------



## roseoforlando (Apr 7, 2020)

What villager?


----------



## Therhodian (Apr 7, 2020)

Katfaise said:


> Yes please! If still happening


aight if your fast it's okay


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 7, 2020)

I can bring over some water eggs


----------



## Capablanca (Apr 7, 2020)

I’d like to come over, I’ll donate some bells


----------



## Therhodian (Apr 7, 2020)

roseoforlando said:


> What villager?


Skye

	Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2020



LambdaDelta said:


> I can bring over some water eggs





Capablanca said:


> I’d like to come over, I’ll donate some bells



I cannot pm people anymore you have to wait if it'still there I pm you in like 5 minutes I need to go out in a bit


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 7, 2020)

When you're back, could I come over too please?


----------



## Therhodian (Apr 7, 2020)

Okay no more new people for now if it's still there after your all done I will open up later if it's still there.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2020

Please let me know if you were there and have it @FanGirlCookie 
@LambdaDelta @Capablanca


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 7, 2020)

I'd love to come next if possible please


----------



## Katy88 (Apr 7, 2020)

If it’s still available after it’s quietened down I’d love to come


----------



## pacs (Apr 7, 2020)

This still happening? Would love to come by pick up diy


----------



## Chloebug44 (Apr 7, 2020)

I’d like to come! Please and thank you!


----------



## Cory (Apr 7, 2020)

Me too if you wouldn't mind.


----------



## Therhodian (Apr 7, 2020)

pacs said:


> This still happening? Would love to come by pick up diy





Chloebug44 said:


> I’d like to come! Please and thank you!





Cory said:


> Me too if you wouldn't mind.


Going to visit someone to pick up a DIY I really wanted if she's still crafting the boards after I did that I will sent the three of you a code

If you do then want to donate something I suggest you do it after you got the recipe at her house instead of giving me something before you have the recipe as I cannot guarantee she teaches it still


----------



## Chloebug44 (Apr 7, 2020)

Therhodian said:


> Going to visit someone to pick up a DIY I really wanted if she's still crafting the boards after I did that I will sent the three of you a code
> 
> If you do then want to donate something I suggest you do it after you got the recipe at her house instead of giving me something before you have the recipe as I cannot guarantee she teaches it still


Alrighty!


----------



## Cory (Apr 7, 2020)

I can give you 30 of each bamboo. Is that good?


----------



## Manaberry (Apr 7, 2020)

I'd love to visit please! ^^ I've got an asian styled pagoda I can drop off too ♥


----------



## Rosebaygal (Apr 7, 2020)

Can I come please?


----------



## Therhodian (Apr 7, 2020)

Cory said:


> Me too if you wouldn't mind.





Chloebug44 said:


> I’d like to come! Please and thank you!





pacs said:


> This still happening? Would love to come by pick up diy



Still happening going to post you all

	Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2020



Rosebaygal said:


> Can I come please?





Manaberry said:


> I'd love to visit please! ^^ I've got an asian styled pagoda I can drop off too ♥





Chloebug44 said:


> Alrighty!





pacs said:


> This still happening? Would love to come by pick up diy





Cory said:


> Me too if you wouldn't mind.


----------



## Katfaise (Apr 7, 2020)

I’ll pop by again if that’s ok, I think mine somehow glitched out


----------



## Therhodian (Apr 7, 2020)

Katfaise said:


> I’ll pop by again if that’s ok, I think mine somehow glitched out



Yeah sure you can do that  Tip walk back to the airport some use minus button- but it can glitch the game.


----------



## Cory (Apr 7, 2020)

Lol there has been interference for the past 10 minutes


----------



## Therhodian (Apr 7, 2020)

Cory said:


> Lol there has been interference for the past 10 minutes


 a lot of people are trying to get int sorry


----------



## pacs (Apr 7, 2020)

Yea close your nook phone


----------



## Cory (Apr 7, 2020)

Therhodian said:


> a lot of people are trying to get int sorry


Would you mind letting me know when it’s less hectic?


----------



## Katfaise (Apr 7, 2020)

Therhodian said:


> Yeah sure you can do that  Tip walk back to the airport some use minus button- but it can glitch the game.


I tipped 99k the first time around, do I need to tip again?


----------



## Therhodian (Apr 7, 2020)

Katfaise said:


> I tipped 99k the first time around, do I need to tip again?


no lol also it's a donation not a must. I like it when someone donates but your alright. 
I hope you can get it now if you can't I'll give you back the bells by the way but I hope it won't end at 15:30 and the last person is comming in now I think.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2020



Cory said:


> Would you mind letting me know when it’s less hectic?


yeah sure a lot of people are comming in now but I think you can get in in like 2 minutes? That would be les hectic

	Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2020

sorry by the way doing this for the first time and I dn't know I could make a group message I would have had it more limited then....


----------



## Cory (Apr 7, 2020)

Therhodian said:


> no lol also it's a donation not a must. I like it when someone donates but your alright.
> I hope you can get it now if you can't I'll give you back the bells by the way but I hope it won't end at 15:30 and the last person is comming in now I think.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2020
> ...


It’s ok I’m not blaming you I understand.


----------



## Therhodian (Apr 7, 2020)

Cory said:


> It’s ok I’m not blaming you I understand.


You can try now there's someone that left but if you have like 5 minutes, I think it will be easier on everyone and you if you wait for 4-5 minutes


----------



## Cory (Apr 7, 2020)

Therhodian said:


> You can try now there's someone that left but if you have like 5 minutes, I think it will be easier on everyone and you if you wait for 4-5 minutes


Yea no problem thank you


----------



## Therhodian (Apr 7, 2020)

Cory said:


> Yea no problem thank you



I think it's safe if you come now some people left.


----------



## coffee biscuit (Apr 7, 2020)

Can I come? Trying to get a spare recipe for a friend! Will bring a NMT


----------



## Katfaise (Apr 7, 2020)

Yay! Thank you! 2nd times the charm! <3


----------



## Therhodian (Apr 7, 2020)

Akaza said:


> Can I come? Trying to get a spare recipe for a friend! Will bring a NMT



Please donate that after you got the recipe don't donate before. I cannot guarantee for how long it will stay


----------



## Cory (Apr 7, 2020)

I AM ON MY WAY


----------



## Therhodian (Apr 7, 2020)

Please do not leave with the minus button it can make you lose the stuff (and it can help others lose it as well...)......

	Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2020

she stopped making it for now.


----------

